# Diet and heart health



## Anne (Aug 10, 2013)

We know doctors and scientists don't know everything, and some of us suspect there's a lot wrong with recommended low-fat diets.   Here's a good article on the real cause of heart disease: inflammation.

http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=44491

What I'm wondering is; he speaks of *reversing* the problem....eating better and changing lifestyle might stop the inflammation, but whether one could clear the arteries is another thing altogether.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

I like to take vitamin k2, it helps keep calcium, whether from foods or supplements out of the arteries.  I also never take calcium supplements anymore.  There are some health benefits to fats in the diet for sure.  The brain needs fat to thrive, that's why I started taking a spoonful of good quality extra virgin coconut oil daily.  From all I've heard, inflammation is the cause of most diseases, natural anti-inflammatories such as Turmeric is highly recommended for health.


----------



## Anne (Aug 10, 2013)

Thinking I'll go back on coconut oil, too...sure can't hurt.    Here's some more on the diet and cholesterol:

http://drmalcolmkendrick.org/2013/08/09/the-most-unutterable-balls/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 10, 2013)

I read the article, and immediately posted it on my Facebook page.... That is a great, informative article ! I have a bad heart, but I think it is from a car accident. When they checked my arteries, they were clean. In fact, my doctor, who is both young and healthy, said that my arteries were as clean as his are. 


I also take coconut oil every day. It helps with my knee and joint pain, besides helping my heart. I like to make fresh coconut milk, and use that in smoothies, or just plain. 


 I put a spoonful in my morning coffee, and I also make an apple "dessert" with coconut oil and flax seeds in it.
It is easy to make, and delicious ( or at least it is when you are not having the real thing...apple pie...) and have a craving for something sweet.
I use a microwave dish, and about a third cup of oatmeal.   Add cinnamon and cloves, sea salt, natural brown sugar, spoonful each of chia seeds, and flax seeds (grind flax in coffee grinder if desired ), large spoon of coconut oil, and mix.
Chop an apple, and add raisins or craisins if you like them. Stir into oatmeal, cover with water or milk (about a half cup), and cook for 2-3 minutes. Let cool, add cream if desired. Enjoy.
You can also add fresh coconut if you have some. I put mine through the food processor until it is small chunks, and then it is easier to use in smoothies, fresh coconut milk and adding to stir fry.


This is a good article on some of the benefits of coconut oil.


http://coconutoil.com/coconut_oil_heart_disease/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

More on coconut...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Coconut


----------



## Anne (Aug 10, 2013)

Happyflowerlady, *thank you* for that recipe!!!  It sounds like something hubby and I would love, and healthy, besides.  I'll have to look for coconut milk when we go shopping; it would surely be better than plain milk.

Thank you Seabreeze, for the link...I've been on a coconut oil forum for quite awhile, and they discuss the health benefits often; some from that site.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 10, 2013)

Anne said:


> Happyflowerlady, *thank you* for that recipe!!!  It sounds like something hubby and I would love, and healthy, besides.  I'll have to look for coconut milk when we go shopping; it would surely be better than plain milk.
> 
> Anne,  the recipe actually started as one that showed up on FB as a crockpot breakfast idea. I really don't like cereal for breakfast, but I had been wishing for apple pie ( and resolutely avoiding it when shopping), and I decided that a "healthified" version of the apple oatmeal would work, and be a healthier way of satisfying the craving for pie , while being a great way to get my coconut oil, and flax seed. I usually have it in the evening, but it would be good anytime.
> 
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

I've mentioned before about climbing trees in the South Pacific as a kid and enjoying the coconuts.  Yum!


----------

